
Proxmox VE 5.2 – Opensource VM, CT, Cluster/HA, Storage Hypervisor – Released - tlamponi
https://pve.proxmox.com/pipermail/pve-devel/2018-May/031979.html
======
tlamponi
see also [https://www.proxmox.com/en/news/press-releases/proxmox-
ve-5-...](https://www.proxmox.com/en/news/press-releases/proxmox-
ve-5-2-released)

